# Want info on USM and what they pay.



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I've seen the complaining and problems that USM and other companies like them are causing. I didn't start this thread to complain how they are going to put people out of business.

What I am looking for is an in to their web sight, or other companies like them, in order to see what they are paying in my local area for contracts. I want to know what kind of damage they are doing in my area. I don't want to sign up to be one of their lackeys. 
I just want access to see what people can bid on and how much they are going for. 
I do sub some Walgreens for a company down south and would like to see if the reason I'm taking a hit on salt this year is because of this company.

If you listen to this website you will know why we are all getting screwed
http://www.usmservices.com/


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got their contract if you'd like good bathroom reading material.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes I would please. The more you know about the enemy the better. And the way I see it USM is every contractors enemy.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

pm me your email and I'll forward it too you.....


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

It seems like every business has some sort of middle man. My brother-in-law owns a vending co. and he has to got thru a company like USM to get into the Homedepot and Loews.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Just beware you aren't guaranteed payment from them and have no recourse to be paid for servies you provide. 

Translation: You plow a customer. Customer doesn't pay USM. You don't get paid. You are screwed.

Once I read that line in the contract terms, knew to stay away. It's not worth it.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

YEA I read that line also. So what does USM do for their cut? I just hope to see the demise of USM and other companies like them.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Never heard of them around here and to be honest i do not want a middle man. The only benefit i could see is if you were to be paid for services rendered regardless if they got paid or not. Otherwise why would i do this job for someone else for less money than if i were to pick up the job and make all of it? I am surprised contractors do not cut USM throats doing this. Lets say USM makes $1k for a lot and a contractor does it for $750, now if the contractor knows he can do the job for $750 then what is going to stop that contractor from under bidding the USM the next year?


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

It's all about the big picture. Walmart feels they can save money and hastle dealing with one vender. Let that vender deal with everyone else. They do the searching for the people that will work for next to nothing in this economy. There are people that will try to work for almost nothing. then these people are told what hoops they need to jump threw to get the job. And these morons do it. It just helps bring the economy down further. The upside is in a couple of years when little startup plow companies go broke, I hope they have some good equipment for me to buy cheap!!!


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

Worked for USM for 6 years now, Cally was fine for getting payments from.

Norristown is the worst ever. 

I would never work for them again after this year. They are by far the worst. They have not payed for 8 months now.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am sure the ratio of getting paid 1,000 for the lot and subbing it out for 750 is way off. This is not personal knowledge, but I was told by a friend of mine in Kentucky, that he saw a copy of the letter to Wal-Mart with prices on it for the store he plowed last season. He says that the price he was under contract for was just less than half of the bill for that store. Then to boot, he only got paid for 2 months out of the 4 months he was under contract. So I would think that ratio is about 75% to USM since they don't pay, and 25% to the actual contractor that preforms the service. I warned him about them before he signed up with them, and now he wishes he would have listened.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

kandklandscape0;1143886 said:


> Worked for USM for 6 years now, Cally was fine for getting payments from.
> 
> Norristown is the worst ever.
> 
> I would never work for them again after this year. They are by far the worst. They have not payed for 8 months now.


8 months and still no payment ? Wow, the there's really no sense of even bothering to look into them.


----------

